# legislation relating to clamping in private estates?



## Bree Narran (18 Apr 2014)

I will write here instead of starting a new thread.

Trying to find out if there is any legislation relating to clamping in private estates?

Our OMC is considering it for landlords who are not contactable..So using a permit system for all.

Snh views appreciated.  

OMC Does not wish to operate ouside the law.


----------



## ajapale (18 Apr 2014)

Hi Bree,

Ive moved your post which was tagged to an old thread.

aj
Moderator


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Apr 2014)

Here's some we prepared earlier


----------



## Joe_90 (18 Apr 2014)

> Clamping services are also common in car parks of hotels, hospitals, universities and shopping centres to discourage long-term parking at the expense of staff, customers or clients. Clamping on private property is not covered by legislation and the legality of clamping on private property is unclear. The Department of Transport, Tourism and Sport published draft laws to regulate clamping in April 2013.


http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...rking/parking_fines_and_vehicle_clamping.html

http://www.transport.ie/viewitem.asp?id=13794&lang=ENG&loc=387

Don't know if there is a definitive view yet!


----------



## Bree Narran (18 Apr 2014)

Thanks... will have s read.

Are any omc's here operating permit system?


----------



## niceoneted (18 Apr 2014)

There is a permit system where I live. I think it was brought in because people weren't paying management  fees.  Seems to work well although we only get one disc and have to any extra for a second which is ridiculous.


----------



## Bree Narran (19 Apr 2014)

Ok thanks for that.   Very helpful.  We dont wish to bring it in but those paying hsve no space and we hsve no internal common areas


----------



## shesells (19 Apr 2014)

We already have clamping for people parking in areas other than spaces and are about to introduce permit parking at least on a short term basis. For us there are two reasons, the key one being fees not being paid, the second being some units having 4+ vehicles meaning others can find it difficult to get a parking space. We hope that bringing it in for six months may solve both problems but are willing to let it run longer if required. We've met with the two big companies and are currently considering their proposals.


----------



## Bree Narran (19 Apr 2014)

May i ask are you being open and letting people know it is cause people not paying?


----------



## Bree Narran (19 Apr 2014)

Not inferring you are not.  Just want to know how best to put it ti agm.  Thanks


----------



## shesells (20 Apr 2014)

Yes it was mandated at our last agm, for both issues.


----------



## Bree Narran (20 Apr 2014)

So you put to a vote.  Excellent.  We will put it to agm.
Many thanks


----------



## Bree Narran (23 Apr 2014)

Anyone know any clamping companies apart from 
The big guys?


----------



## shesells (23 Apr 2014)

We could only get NCPS & APCOA to tender, APCOA bought out our original contractor.


----------



## Bronte (24 Apr 2014)

niceoneted said:


> There is a permit system where I live. I think it was brought in because people weren't paying management fees. Seems to work well although we only get one disc and have to any extra for a second which is ridiculous.


 
Why is that riduculous, isn't it fair that everybody gets one disc at a minimum?  What do you do if there aren't enough parking spaces to give everybody two discs?


----------



## Bree Narran (26 Apr 2014)

Our lease refers tk 1.5 spaces.
Anyone use barriers?


----------



## Joe_90 (26 Apr 2014)

How many people own .5 cars?  

I wonder was any thought actually put into these contracts when they were drafted?


----------



## shesells (26 Apr 2014)

1.5 spaces refers to a single space and a share in visitor parking, it was the minimum level of parking councils required to grant planning permission. We were baffled by this too so did some research.


----------



## Bree Narran (26 Apr 2014)

Believe we will only be giving out 1 permit per apt..


----------



## shesells (26 Apr 2014)

Bree Narran said:


> Believe we will only be giving out 1 permit per apt..



Check all lease types. We have 1,2 & 3 bedroom apartments, 2,3, and 4 bedroom houses. There are only two 4 bed houses but their deeds say they have two spaces.


----------



## Bree Narran (29 Apr 2014)

Cool.  But how do i get copt of houses deeds?
Have copy lease for apartments.


----------

